# Claim back on VRT



## Chuckles (13 Jul 2009)

I heard over the weekend that if you bought a car abroad and paid the VRT on it that you may have grounds to claim back some of the vrt paid.

From my understanding on it, they hadn't/haven't changed the value of the cars downward as car prices dropped in the market here and the vrt duty is based on the cars market value here... make sense?!

Again, I've heard that there is a form out there to lodge a claim with the revenue on this... somone else might have more info on it.


----------



## kceire (14 Jul 2009)

you have to lodge an appeal and provide eveidence that the VRT quote was wrong. this may be in the form of carzone ads for your car, similar cars witht the same spec and garage ads for similar cars along with a main dealer estimate for the value of your car.

has to be within a certain timeframe too, when did you pay the VRT?

similar topic here - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=26137


----------



## Chuckles (14 Jul 2009)

Hi kceire,

Didn't actually purchase a car yet myslef through nthe process but, was discussing this with a few friends over the weekend when one of them relayed tis information.

Haven't been on here for a while and just thought there might be a few here on AAM that may be interested in the information.

Cheers!


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Jul 2009)

kceire said:


> you have to lodge an appeal and provide eveidence that the VRT quote was wrong. this may be in the form of carzone ads for your car, similar cars witht the same spec and garage ads for similar cars along with a main dealer estimate for the value of your car.


 
We paid VRT last September , and did notice at the time that the actual book value of car according to the Revenue , was around €1,500 less than the selling price of similar car on carzone website .

Where do we go from there ?

( we actually saved € 3,000 by purchasing car in NI .)


----------



## kceire (14 Jul 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> We paid VRT last September , and did notice at the time that the actual book value of car according to the Revenue , was around €1,500 less than the selling price of similar car on carzone website .
> 
> Where do we go from there ?
> 
> ( we actually saved € 3,000 by purchasing car in NI .)


 
so revenue had the book value lower than what carzone was selling them for? do you want to pay back more VRT 

looks like your car was undervalued then, going by your post?
either way, you have to lodge an appeal within 2 months of first registration.




Chuckles said:


> Hi kceire,
> 
> Didn't actually purchase a car yet myslef through nthe process but, was discussing this with a few friends over the weekend when one of them relayed tis information.
> 
> ...


 
have you any links to a particular car you are looking at?
have you checked the ROS website to check the VRT quote and hence the revenue's OMSP yet?

is the OMSP alot higher on the website than they are advertised for at present?


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Jul 2009)

kceire said:


> so revenue had the book value lower than what carzone was selling them for?
> looks like your car was undervalued then,


 
Yes, either our car was undervalued by the Revenue office or main dealers on Carzone were advertising a similar car for an exagerrated amount .

What do you think ?

Either way , at this stage , it would be difficult to come up with concrete evidence of vrt overcharge ...................best to just accept we received a real bargain by shopping north of the border.


----------



## kceire (14 Jul 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> Yes, either our car was undervalued by the Revenue office or main dealers on Carzone were advertising a similar car for an exagerrated amount .
> 
> *What do you think ?*
> 
> Either way , at this stage , it would be difficult to come up with concrete evidence of vrt overcharge ...................best to just accept we received a real bargain by shopping north of the border.


 its too late to appeal as its gone past the 2 month limit, but you were *NOT* over charged for your VRT as the revenue had the OMSP lower than the actual resale value of your car. would you have preferred that revenue had the OMSP higher and you had to pay more VRT?


----------

